# Magic



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2014)

Going to bite the bullet and go to Magic this weekend. Not sure if it will be Sunday or Monday. they only have "5" trails open so it may get old fast. I believe they got a little snow yesterday.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2014)

I heard they were going to fire up the guns on Talisman in the hopes to have West side open for MLK wknd....not sure if they have started that yet.
Let us know how it is.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2014)

The 5 trails will ski great and if you do get bored there's always the BLBP! Nothing like a shot ski to put some excitement back into your day! :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 16, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> The 5 trails will ski great and if you do get bored there's always the BLBP! Nothing like a shot ski to put some excitement back into your day! :beer:



Are you suggesting trading the ice cubes on the slopes for the ones in the bar?  Hopefully mother nature is about to wake up from her mid winter nap and bestowe some love on NNE.  Looking forward to a Magic day in March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2014)

FYI in your decision process, there's a U12 Southern VT Council race at Magic on Sunday.  That will take up some of their limited terrain on Show Off until probably 1PM ish.  

On the flipside for Magic it will be a good thing as they'll have a bunch of kids and their parents there buying some tickets (the parents) and increasing Magic's food and beverage revenue!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> FYI in your decision process, there's a U12 Southern VT Council race at Magic on Sunday.  That will take up some of their limited terrain on Show Off until probably 1PM ish.
> 
> On the flipside for Magic it will be a good thing as they'll have a bunch of kids and their parents there buying some tickets (the parents) and increasing Magic's food and beverage revenue!



Monday it is then  Thanks


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> FYI in your decision process, there's a U12 Southern VT Council race at Magic on Sunday.  That will take up some of their limited terrain on Show Off until probably 1PM ish.
> 
> On the flipside for Magic it will be a good thing as they'll have a bunch of kids and their parents there buying some tickets (the parents) and increasing Magic's food and beverage revenue!



How many do they start in those events DJ?  We used to do 200 here in PA for a J5-J4 (U-10,12 now).  Makes for a long day.
Good for the host mountain though.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2014)

My friend who's daughter is a U12 (my daughter is still a U10 this season) told me that they had about 125 "starters" at their 1st event (a skills assessment comp) last weekend. My daughters U10 skills comp had about 100 starters for her U10 skills comp 2 weekends ago.

The interesting thing is in both the U10's and U12's its now about 3/4ths girls and 1/4th boys, since most boys are choosing parks over racing now

Most of the SVC races, even with 100+ starters get both runs in by 1. They MOVE the kids through the starting wand!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll be on the lookout for a stinky pinhead. :lol:  Kidding of course Smelly, i'll say hello if I see you.  We're always upstairs @ the tables by the bar.  More than likely on Kastle's on the hill.  Fresh snow Lhasa's.  DPS is probably one of us too.  If you do come Sunday, check out the rail jam.  Not really my thing, but might be entertaining.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> I'll be on the lookout for a stinky pinhead. :lol:  Kidding of course Smelly, i'll say hello if I see you.  We're always upstairs @ the tables by the bar.  More than likely on Kastle's on the hill.  Fresh snow Lhasa's.  DPS is probably one of us too.  If you do come Sunday, check out the rail jam.  Not really my thing, but might be entertaining.



I'll just yell out "RustyGrommer" up there. I think I will be on my G3 Barons or my Red Rossis. I'll leave my powder BD amperages at home. I am mostly dress in black and gray.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds good Smelly.  Good thing you're a freeheeler to narrow it down.  Black/grey, broken bindings,......got it!  Might get some looks asking a bunch of skiers if they're Smelly.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

I might hit it up too. We'll see if the fam is over the flu or not.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice, look for me guys!  On some days I look like this.  At least a couple weeks back I did.  Rocking a new black jacket now though.  Say hello.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Nice, look for me guys!  On some days I look like this.  At least a couple weeks back I did.  Rocking a new black jacket now though.  Say hello.  View attachment 10451



That's just a tease


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 17, 2014)

That was the blower Friday.  -9 with like -30 wind chill in that pic.  Damn it was cold.  So worth it though.  Hopefully more like that to come soon.  I've skied Magic a bunch since then & can honestly say it's been skiing very well.  Limited, but what's there is great.  Hope to make some turns with you guys.  We'll have fun, that's what we do.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> That was the blower Friday.  -9 with like -30 wind chill in that pic.  Damn it was cold.  So worth it though.  Hopefully more like that to come soon.  I've skied Magic a bunch since then & can honestly say it's been skiing very well.  Limited, but what's there is great.  Hope to make some turns with you guys.  We'll have fun, that's what we do.



Looks like it was worth it to me. I'll be up Sunday or Monday. Hope I catch up with you


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 17, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I'll just yell out "RustyGrommer" up there. I think I will be on my G3 Barons or my Red Rossis. I'll leave my powder BD amperages at home. I am mostly dress in black and gray.


I will look for you as well smelly. Yellow shell blue pants and I will be on my blueish rubies


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I will look for you as well smelly. Yellow shell blue pants and I will be on my blueish rubies



Yellow with blue should be easy to find. I'll yell out junior. Might sound more like junya.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not the best pics but Magic skied great this past weekend!


----------



## 180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Must have, I eyed it across the valley.  Also looks like some serious side country to the west, is that true?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> .View attachment 10613View attachment 10614



Snow looks great. Seems Wizard/Tali will be open on Thursday!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

180, no sidecountry.  A few people have hiked out there but there's nothing now.  That's a ways away from the area.  I'd encourage people NOT to head out there.  If you do, be seriously prepared.  Hate to see a rescue of some sort.  Guns were firing on Talisman all day yesterday.  Setting up for another great weekend.  Cannot wait.  Won't be long now til we're skiing what we wait for.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> 180, no sidecountry.  A few people have hiked out there but there's nothing now.  That's a ways away from the area.  I'd encourage people NOT to head out there.  If you do, be seriously prepared.  Hate to see a rescue of some sort.  Guns were firing on Talisman all day yesterday.  Setting up for another great weekend.  Cannot wait.  Won't be long now til we're skiing what we wait for.



Really? Looks like a pretty nice area when I saw it the at the end of last season


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Really? Looks like a pretty nice area when I saw it the at the end of last season


 It's far from what i'd call "clean".  Maybe with a much deeper snow pack to cover down/deadfall, etc.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't add text in the right spot for whatever reason.  Talisman yesterday.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dam. I was thinking about taking the family on a maiden voyage to Magic for Throwback Thursday over Feb Vaca to break up the week at Okemo but it doesn't fly on Holidays. $60 for all 4 would have been nice, just over $200 for all 4 makes it a tougher sell to the wife. I gotta get there once this season to pop my cherry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Dam. I was thinking about taking the family on a maiden voyage to Magic for Throwback Thursday over Feb Vaca to break up the week at Okemo but it doesn't fly on Holidays. $60 for all 4 would have been nice, just over $200 for all 4 makes it a tougher sell to the wife. I gotta get there once this season to pop my cherry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



200 is still a good deal for  four. If you act fast I see there are 5 tickets for Thursday 2/20 in the Magic store. Adults 43.99 teens 37.99 and juniors 30.99


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Dam. I was thinking about taking the family on a maiden voyage to Magic for Throwback Thursday over Feb Vaca to break up the week at Okemo but it doesn't fly on Holidays. $60 for all 4 would have been nice, just over $200 for all 4 makes it a tougher sell to the wife. I gotta get there once this season to pop my cherry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can't expect a mountain to offer up $15 lift tickets during a vacation week.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Dam. I was thinking about taking the family on a maiden voyage to Magic for Throwback Thursday over Feb Vaca to break up the week at Okemo but it doesn't fly on Holidays. $60 for all 4 would have been nice, just over $200 for all 4 makes it a tougher sell to the wife. I gotta get there once this season to pop my cherry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am glad NH (well some of NH) has their Vaca the week after everyone else so discounts are good. Not that I will be around this year to ski the NE.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I am glad NH (well some of NH) has their Vaca the week after everyone else so discounts are good. Not that I will be around this year to ski the NE.



Some of the state goes on a different week?


----------



## HD333 (Jan 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You can't expect a mountain to offer up $15 lift tickets during a vacation week.



I was oblivious to the whole vacation week thing until I looked at the site, more of a DUH moment for me. I'm not knocking them for  not doing it, it makes perfect sense to charge full price then. 
And JRMagic I get $200 is good, but "free" with the pass is is a better deal, we will be spending plenty on off hill activities that week, 60 would have been easier to swallow.  We will see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Some of the state goes on a different week?



Yes some of the boarder towns go with the other states.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I was oblivious to the whole vacation week thing until I looked at the site, more of a DUH moment for me. I'm not knocking them for  not doing it, it makes perfect sense to charge full price then.
> And JRMagic I get $200 is good, but "free" with the pass is is a better deal, we will be spending plenty on off hill activities that week, 60 would have been easier to swallow.  We will see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you. Just wanted to point out that you could lower your price point below 200 if you wanted to look into it.  If you do hit up a non Holiday week Throwback Thursday I believe it also offers $2 PBRs and wings are 33 cents so for 30 bucks one could ski eat and have a few beverages


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote from a Magic 1st timer...From Magic's  home page:  “Made my first trip up to magic this weekend and had an unbelivable time.The staff (Cris,Hanna,and Amy at the bar,Dave at the lift, AJ and his buddy on operations,and Jim at the lodge) were incredible. The staff cares about the future of the mountain and it really shows. It was nice to be included in the magic family for even a little while. I have skied all over the country and never have i felt more welcome than the weekend i spent there.Thanks again guys and i will see ya soon!”


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Yes some of the boarder towns go with the other states.



The vacation schedules are basically divided up into north and south.  It is one of the reasons we moved out of the kearsage district.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The vacation schedules are basically divided up into north and south.  It is one of the reasons we moved out of the kearsage district.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You NH people are very silly


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently I suck @ finding people.  Missed Smelly last weekend & just saw his quick TR.  If anyone wants to make turns, don't be shy.  Myself, JR & many others are always there & will happily show you around.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Apparently I suck @ finding people.  Missed Smelly last weekend & just saw his quick TR.  If anyone wants to make turns, don't be shy.  Myself, JR & many others are always there & will happily show you around.



I will be up over Presi's weekend at least 1 day hopefully both Sunday and Monday.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I will be up over Presi's weekend at least 1 day hopefully both Sunday and Monday.



Let's make it happen.  I will send you PM.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## DPhelan (Jan 29, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Not the best pics but Magic skied great this past weekend!


thinking about heading up there on Saturday.  Any idea how filled in the trees are?  I'm ok with some base damage, but no core shots!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2014)

DPhelan said:


> thinking about heading up there on Saturday.  Any idea how filled in the trees are?  I'm ok with some base damage, but no core shots!



Sunday would be better - They may get some snow Saturday afternoon into Saturday night.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2014)

DPhelan said:


> thinking about heading up there on Saturday.  Any idea how filled in the trees are?  I'm ok with some base damage, but no core shots!



There isn't enough snow in there yet. From what I "heard" several unopened low angle natural trails skied pretty well without serious hits to the bases on Sunday and those are far better manicured. If we get the high end of the predictions Saturday into Saturday night I suppose its possible to get through some clean low angle woods but I wouldn't count on it. At least Talisman will be on line and I suppose some iof the afore mentioned low angle natural trails could open. Should be a good time regardless.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, JR is right.  I have skied a little in the woods but it's really not ready.  Possibly Disappearing Act just because it was cleaned so well this summer.  I'd give it a shot,.....easy exit if it sucks.  Talisman will be a great addition this weekend.  Let us know when you plan on coming DPhelan.  The mountain has been skiing very well.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Talisman getting ready for the am.  Who's in?  DPhelan?


----------



## DPhelan (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys, maybe see you tomorrow.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone in for Tomorrow?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

Get after it Rusty! I can't go till Saturday night but I'm looking for a reason to stay on Monday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

Worst case scenario I make it Sunday but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Look for me MadMad.  Black jacket, orange pants.  Like in the pics earlier here.  Say hello!  Still trying to make this happen, but not much will keep me away.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Anyone in for Tomorrow?



Yep I have been waiting for this! 

I wonder how the crowds will be if they only have Black chair on line?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yep I have been waiting for this!
> 
> I wonder how the crowds will be if they only have Black chair on line?



Should be fine. It's still midweek. Worst case scenario....5 minute wait maybe


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Look for me MadMad.  Black jacket, orange pants.  Like in the pics earlier here.  Say hello!  Still trying to make this happen, but not much will keep me away.



Yea me too. I'll try and find you.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Worst case scenario I make it Sunday but hopefully tomorrow



Not that it should matter with the new snow opening up more terrain, but FYI on Sunday there's a Southern VT Council U10 dual GS race at Magic. It will add 150-200 coaches, racers and parents/family (me included  ) to the Black's liftline

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Not that it should matter with the new snow opening up more terrain, but FYI on Sunday there's a Southern VT Council U10 dual GS race at Magic. It will add 150-200 coaches, racers and parents/family (me included  ) to the Black's liftline
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



You may have just helped with my decision!  Good luck this weekend Jeff!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Not that it should matter with the new snow opening up more terrain, but FYI on Sunday there's a Southern VT Council U10 dual GS race at Magic. It will add 150-200 coaches, racers and parents/family (me included  ) to the Black's liftline
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



I don't for see much of a problem with the line on Sunday with the racers. Should be manageable but certainly understand those choosing Thursday if its one day or the other. 

Are you planning on taking any runs or will you only be spectating in showoff? Would be good to out a face with a handle. Even better if there are turns involved.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yep I have been waiting for this!
> 
> I wonder how the crowds will be if they only have Black chair on line?



Lines will not be any issue whatsoever.  Say hello Tuna!  Lift spins @ 9.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I don't for see much of a problem with the line on Sunday with the racers. Should be manageable but certainly understand those choosing Thursday if its one day or the other.
> 
> Are you planning on taking any runs or will you only be spectating in showoff? Would be good to out a face with a handle. Even better if there are turns involved.



I will be making some turns for sure in between the 4 runs of dual GS I will be watching my daughter race (Dad duties do have to take some precedent after all  )

I've got a blue coat with white stripes down the sleeves, black pants and a black helmet, and the fact that in my boots, clicked into my bindings turns my usual 6'3" height into more like 6'8" from snow surface to the top of my helmet, I kind of "stand out above the crowd" to say the least 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I don't for see much of a problem with the line on Sunday with the racers. Should be manageable but certainly understand those choosing Thursday if its one day or the other.
> 
> Are you planning on taking any runs or will you only be spectating in showoff? Would be good to out a face with a handle. Even better if there are turns involved.



As long as the racers stay out of the trees I will be happy.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I will be making some turns for sure in between the 4 runs of dual GS I will be watching my daughter race (Dad duties do have to take some precedent after all  )
> 
> I've got a blue coat with white stripes down the sleeves, black pants and a black helmet, and the fact that in my boots, clicked into my bindings turns my usual 6'3" height into more like 6'8" from snow surface to the top of my helmet, I kind of "stand out above the crowd" to say the least
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Lol yeah you shouldn't be too hard to spot. I will look for you. I will be in a yellow tnf shell with blue pants black helmet and blue/purple skis moment skis. They have square tips should be easy to spot not to mention I'm not exactly a small guy.  I probably look like a big yellow bus charging down the hill lol. Hope to catch up with you.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> As long as the racers stay out of the trees I will be happy.


By your last reply I ASSumed you were going Thursday and not Sunday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> By your last reply I ASSumed you were going Thursday and not Sunday.



Still haven't decided yet. It will probably piss off a few people if I play hooky tomorrow but it might be worth it.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 5, 2014)

Did Magic open today?  Or will tomorrow be fresh tracks?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Did Magic open today?  Or will tomorrow be fresh tracks?



Not open today. Fresh pow tomorrow


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, I think that settles it.  I'm going to Magic.  MMW, if you go, hit me up.  We'll slay some glades.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Say hello C-Rex.  9am start.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

Well with the potential for Monday waning. I'm going to see if I can be there tomorrow. Really itch in to ski some pow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

I ended up having to work. Will be there on Sunday no question


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

MMW, sucks you had to work.  Epic conditions under a bluebird sky here.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> MMW, sucks you had to work.  Epic conditions under a bluebird sky here.



Did you find some good stuff? Shoot me a message if you want to find some off map stuff


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2014)

Snows gonna ski well for many days.  Keep those Ullr pyres going and keep the rain away, we'll be good for a while.


----------



## dlague (Feb 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The vacation schedules are basically divided up into north and south.  It is one of the reasons we moved out of the kearsage district.



And the black out dates line up with the week MA and Some NH schools are out.  The week of 2/15/14 – 2/23/14 where the school districts my kids are in - their vacation week is 2/24/14 -3/2/14 - all the deals are usable!  Gotta love it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> MMW, sucks you had to work.  Epic conditions under a bluebird sky here.



I saw someone wearing a wild green jacket today and thought that must be C-Rex twin! Had no idea you'd be up there today.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

Great day out there! I got home and went to Sundown for a night session. Something is wrong with me...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Great day out there! I got home and went to Sundown for a night session. Something is wrong with me...



Wow man I could never do that


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Great day out there! I got home and went to Sundown for a night session. Something is wrong with me...



You're insane bro.

I jokingly thought hey maybe I'll do Berkshire East $10 night skiing after Magic today.

But obviously no way.. Magic beat me up, my muscles are aching!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

I was motivated by the strongest possible motivator. If you catch my drift.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I was motivated by the strongest possible motivator. If you catch my drift.



methamphetamine. Word.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> methamphetamine. Word.



lol


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 7, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> methamphetamine. Word.



I somehow made it though the night session without collapsing and my motivator followed me home for a little sans clothing hot tubbing.  Best damned day I've had in a LONG time!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I somehow made it though the night session without collapsing and my motivator followed me home for a little sans clothing hot tubbing.  Best damned day I've had in a LONG time!



  :-o


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 10, 2014)

Bump for a quick TR & some pics  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/128274-TR-Another-Magical-Day-2-6-14?p=823215#post823215


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Gravity]:
> 
> Hey - its been so slow here. I'll check if anybody is listening: First let me point out that I snowboard *and* ski, though now that I'm out east I don't snowboard much because I liked it very much in the powder but not so much on the firm stuff. Both sports are awesome. But with kids wanting to talk about whats more "radical" than what. Here is a fun exercise: Look up what the speed record is on skis & snowboard. Compare and discuss ) Look up what the distance jumping record is on both. Look up what the height landed jumping record is on both. Look up what the record for # of tricks in the air on one jump. I know the answers, but the search is part of the fun!



Wish I had made it there on Thursday but had a blast skiing with John on Sunday.


----------

